# About to take the plunge



## dafed (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi guys , just a quick hello and to say thanks for a very informative forum.
My wife and I are about to to buy our first Audi, a TT 225 "03" from listers coventry, we thought it a simple matter of buying a car until i saw this site  ; so any advise would be welcome.

Thanks

dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome the the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look in the for sale section ,cars that are better cared for at realistic prices :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome best advics is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

